# Anfängerfrage zur WebVisu :)



## KingHelmer (16 April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin nun auf ein kleines Problem gestoßen mit meinem letzten Projekt:

- ich habe eine SPS mit einer kleine Lichtsteuerung (Analogwerte, Digitalein- und Ausgänge) programmiert und aufgebaut.
- Diese befindet sich nun im Ausland zur Vorführung eines neuen Produkts.

- Nun sollen einige Werte im programm geändert werden, Genauer: Szenenwerte für bestimmte Analogwerte zur Einstellung von Lichtszenen


Meine Frage hierzu:

-Kann ma irgendwie von "zuhause aus" über das Internet auf die SPS zugreifen, wenn diese auch an das Internet angeschlossen wird und dann die Parameter im Programm bearbeiten?
-Ist so etwas grundsätzlich möglich ohne vorher Programmierte VISU im Codesys?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten!

Grüße, Florian


----------



## KingHelmer (18 April 2012)

Hat keiner Erfahrung gesammelt, was das angeht?
Zur Info, es handelt sich um einen WAGO 750-881 Ethernet Controller.
Hatte ich anscheinend vergessen, mit anzugeben...

Grüße


----------



## dentech (18 April 2012)

Hi,

mit Codesys und Beckhoff kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber bei Siemens gibt es Teleservicemodule und du kannst natürlich ein Notebook anschliessen lassen und dann über Teamviewer oder sowas von hier aus zugreifen und die Software programmieren. Wir machen z.B. die Möglichkeit über ein Notebook mit Teamviewer nach Tunesien und das klappt auch ganz gut.

Tschö dennis


----------



## Boeby (18 April 2012)

Moin,

Prinzipiell ist ein Online-Zugriff über WAN möglich, setzt jedoch etwas Kentniss im Bereich VPN, Router und Ports vorraus! Des Weiteren hängt das stark von der Konfiguration des Zielnetzwerk ab; und dem Admin ;-) 
Einfachste Möglichkeit ist tatsächlich der Teamviewer! Diese Lösung setzt jedoch voraus, dass auf dem Rechner vor Ort die Codesys installiert ist.


----------



## @lex (18 April 2012)

Boeby hat Recht. Falls du dennoch die erste Variante nutzen willst, versuch es mal mit diesem Anwendungshinweis von Wago: klick


----------



## KingHelmer (18 April 2012)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für eure hilfreichen Antworten.
An einen Remote-Desktop hatte ich zuerst gar nicht gedacht.
Der einzige Nachteil ist natürlich, dass der Laptop oder PC Vor Ort dann auch die Codesys-Software installiert haben müsste.
Eventuell ist dies aber machbar.

Ein weiteres Problem ist die Lizenzierung von der angesprochenen Software "Teamviewer".
Da mein Vorhaben ja indirekt kommerziell wäre, müssten wir Lizenzen kaufen, welche bei dieser Software doch ziemlich teuer sind.
(Preis für die Basic Version PRO RECHNER ca. 550€).

Ich frage derzeit aber nach, ob eine Nutzung ohne kommerziellen Zweck in Frage kommt, wenn wir nur firmenintern Probleme diagnostizieren wollen.
Eventuell kann man es so "durchwinken"

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit der bei Windows XP eingebauten Remoteunterstützung?
Vielleicht wäre das auch denkbar. Ich meine, eine extra-Software ist bestimmt einfacher und anschaulicher, aber entsprechend auch teurer 

Grüße, Florian


----------



## Boeby (19 April 2012)

Moin,

über welchen Weg Du den Zugriff auf den entfernten Rechner bekommst ist doch eigentlich Wurst!
Ich habe persönlich mit dem Remote-Desktop von Windows leider keine Erfahrung... wäre aber an den Ergebnissen interessiert!
Soll das denn eine dauerhafte Lösung weden? In diesem Fall würde ich echt über eine VPN-Verbindung nachdenken...
Vom Teamviewer gibt es auch ein Tool, welches ohne installation läuft.
Ist evtl. lizenztechnisch interessant. Bei einer einmaligen Nutzung würde ich durchaus mutig sein... ;-)


----------



## cas (19 April 2012)

logmein ist kostenlos

MfG CAS


----------



## KingHelmer (19 April 2012)

Hi,

@ Boeby:

Sobald ich mich damit auskenne, lasse ich dich von den Ergebnissen erfahren. Ich könnte natürlich einfach unsere IT-Abteilung fragen, wie sie den Remote-Zugriff bewerkstelligen, aber man weiß ja dass ITler im allgemeinen seeeeehhhr laaangsaaam ssiiiind 

@ cas:

Ich frage gerade bei LogMeIn genauer nach, ob es wirklich kostenfrei ist, auch bei kommerzieller Nutzung. Aber danke schonmal für den Tip!
Ich werde dann das Ergebnis melden 

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## EvilIce (23 April 2012)

Der Teamviewer hat halt den großen Vorteil das er durch alles an Firewalls durchgeht da er seine Pakete über den Port 80 versendet. Somit ist im Netzwerk vor Ort nichts an Konfiguration nötig.


----------



## KingHelmer (23 April 2012)

Hallo Evilice,

danke für deinen Beitrag!
Ich habe mittlerweile LogMeIn getestet und für genau richtig empfunden für meine Problemstellungen.

Außerdem ist es, auch für kommerzielle Nutzung, vollkommen kostenfrei in der FREE-Version!
Ich hatte auch keine Firewall-Probleme bemerkt, daher werde ich mich wohl für diese Software entscheiden.

Anscheinend benutzt auch unsere IT-Abteilung diese Software.

Vielen Dank an alle!
Beste Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## ET-SPS (13 Januar 2013)

*Vorsicht mit TeamViewer + Port 80 wenn auf Port 80 schon ein Dienst läuft auf Ziel-PC*

Hi,


EvilIce schrieb:


> Der Teamviewer hat halt den großen Vorteil das er durch alles an Firewalls durchgeht da er seine Pakete über den Port 80 versendet. Somit ist im Netzwerk vor Ort nichts an Konfiguration nötig.


Vorsicht mit TeamViewer + Port 80 wenn auf Port 80 schon ein Dienst läuft auf Ziel-PC! 

Den der TV überschriebt den schon eventuell vorhanden Diesnt auf Port 80 mit sienem Dienst und dann ist der nicht mehr erreichbar. 

Ich habe das bei Überwachungsanlagen die auf Port 80 mir eine Webseite zur verfügung stellen und sobald TV läuft ist der Port 80 von TV verwendet und meine eigentliche Anwenugn sit nicht merh erreichbar. 
Mit Port verscheiben have ich das Problem bei mir gelösst. 

Gruß.


----------

